# Some stuff I do...



## RobertDarasz (Dec 8, 2011)

If you've seen my other topic in the Landscape & Cityscape forum and you liked it I thought you might like these too:

PS. Damn it, I've posted it in the wrong forum, it was supposed to go into the general gallery, sorry.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/264979-blue-white.html - Last topic

1.



2.



3.


4.                                                               5.




6.



7.


----------



## raphaelaaron (Dec 8, 2011)

i like 4&5 together. it would make a great diptych.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Dec 8, 2011)

#7 for the win.  The others are nice, but that one really does it for me.


----------

